# What specifically do you do???



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

To rebuild, strengthen damaged or broken trust? What have you learned from counseling, any activities, etc? Thanks in advance!!! Hoping maybe you guys may be able to offer me some insight.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> To rebuild, strengthen damaged or broken trust? What have you learned from counseling, any activities, etc?


Tons of accountability that is verifiable. 
Actions speak louder than words
Talking the talk is OK but walking the walk does a much better g job of rebuilding the trust


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

I think rebuilding trust start from forgetting the past and trusting again until another mistake is made. With all the software and gadgets, you will drive yourself insane. If you dont think you can do it, then you should move on.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

the problem with damaged trust is that no matter how much you try to forgive, you can never forget...accountability is a must, meaningful time spent together over time helps, counseling helps...but in the end, it takes a leap of faith from one to give the other trust...and only you can determine if you are strong enough to provide that leap of faith...


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

This such a hard topic. I'm struggling with how to show someone this as well as understanding how I can see it in them as well. It is a two sided situation in our case. I'm not sure how to approach it other than making sure I am truthful with everything I say and do going forward. I guess kind of what Chiben above said " I think rebuilding trust start from forgetting the past and trusting again until another mistake is made." Just wish I knew specifically how to do it. I feel like I am walking on egg shells trying to know how to say and do things correctly to show this.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that if you are walking on egg shells, the issue hasn't been fully addressed up front...discuss it, lay out all the expectaions...and then meet the expectations, if you can do this, no egg shells...you will know if your partner is cracking eggs...

I finally had to tell my wife that she needed to spend more time with me, if she wanted to believe I wasn't drinking (or was), the only way I could prove it was her spending more than an hour or so with me a week me...she had to commit to the relationship to commit to trust...


----------

